

Ask HN: k-nearest neighbour search with circular dimensions - Bappz

I'm trying to figure out how to do a k-nearest neighbour search where some of the dimensions are 'circular', e.g. closed loops. Is this possible? Anybody got any clues or want to get paid to implement it?
======
cperciva
Where's the problem? Just adjust your distance metric accordingly.

Or if you have a kNN kernel already available which takes inputs in Euclidean
space, just map a dimension _t_ into two dimensions, _sin(t)_ and _cos(t)_.

~~~
Bappz
Of course, thanks.

